# ultegra 6800 11s vs 6770 di2 10s ?



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm looking to upgrade my present 6600 ultegra group, it needs new cables, cassette, chainrings, chain anyway its a 2008 edition with around 10000 miles and I'm looking at either 6770 di2 or the 6800 11 s. with price not being a factor, (i can get the 6800 for around $500 cheaper) any opinions either way? I've never had 11s or electronic so anyone with experience with either negative or positive opinion is what I'm asking. thanks for any help. I'll probably wait till the season is completely over for best pricing.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I personally enjoy my 10-speed Ultegra Di2. It shifts much more crisply than the 6600 I had on my Orbea Onix. While the 6800 11-speed group may be cheaper I'm hard pressed to see how 11-speed improves upon 10-speed. Ten cogs is already more than most people use anyway. With 11-speed systems you obviously need a wheel with a hub that is compatible. The wheel builders on this forum may also chime in with how 11-speed rear wheels are a new beast with respect to dishing and tensioning.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

This would be a very hard decision. Having upgraded my bikes to 11 and still having one with 10, I have felt that the added middle gear was very beneficial. I would still be hard pressed to give up 10spd di2 for 11spd mechanical though.


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks for the reply, I am leaning toward the di2, being in NJ I don't have a need for the extra gear and I forgot about changing my hub to be compatible with 11s.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I just laugh at all the "I need to go to 11 speed because they invented it posts"
I ride a lot of 18 to 22mph rides on my 1 speed. People are amazed that it can be done.
To obsess over 10 to 11 speeds is ridiculous
My road bike is DI-2 and it has worked perfectly for over 2 years now. No more tune-ups or chain falling off the chain ring problems.
Bike shops are not pushing it because there is no yearly "taking it in to have it adjusted" any more.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Isn't 11sp Ultegra di2 coming out in November? You could always wait for that if you want to future proof.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I hope people go Di2 11s... because I'm looking to get Di2 10s on the cheap.. DA 7970 to be exact.


----------



## Rando (Sep 19, 2012)

I am having the same dilemma - 10 speed Di2 or 11 speed mechanical. Have thought about waiting for 11 speed Di2 but suspect the price will take it out of my reach. I am not really bothered about 11 speed specifically but the Di2 11 speed does look much better than the outgoing version. The Front & Rear deraillers certainly look smaller and neater on the bike.


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, 10 speed ui2 vs 11 speed 9000.... Same frame close in price. Leaning toward ui2 since I want to try electric and I think I'll have more options in the used aero wheel market


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm thinking when the di2 11s come out in november I'll buy the di2 10s for a great price or at least a good price.


Dunbar said:


> Isn't 11sp Ultegra di2 coming out in November? You could always wait for that if you want to future proof.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've had both both a 9 speed and a 10 speed shemano. I can't imagine why anyone would feel the need to upgrade to an 11 speed. Not sure what the manufacturers are thinking. Either they watched too much spinal tap or just into jumping the shark.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Trek_5200 said:


> I've had both both a 9 speed and a 10 speed shemano. I can't imagine why anyone would feel the need to upgrade to an 11 speed.


For those of us who climb 11sp offers wider range cassettes without the big jumps in the middle part of the cassette. 11sp Dura Ace and Ultegra are supposed to be a huge improvement over 5700/6700/7900 mechanical groups in shift quality. Shimano didn't do a great job with it's first generation of under-bar-tape mounted derailleur cables IMO. My 4600 Tiagra bike shifts smoother than my 5700 105 bike. I wouldn't drop hundreds (to $1k+) just for an 11th gear but if you're in the market for other reasons 11sp does make sense for some.


----------



## otaner142 (Jun 16, 2013)

Dont waste your money !! Its all about marketing !!! And loud hubs and aerodynamics and weight and bla bla bla ! Think smart they are all going to change at the press of a button and at your need!! 11 speeds ? Do you really need it ?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Went through the same thing in the spring. 7970 or 9000.

Went with the 9000 and converted two wheelsets to 11 speed, my Ksyriums amd Fulcrum were already compatible. 

No regrets, no looking back. Would not have been happy on a second tier group.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ditto!

The bike companies are now marketing bikes like cars. Think about how you will use the bike and it's ride qualities. The number of gears , whether the carbon is defense grade, sold exclusively to your bike company is just marketing and an attempt to convince you the bike you currently have is obsolete.


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

I can get the Ultegra DI-2 kit(shifters,derailleurs,all cables,battery,charger and crank) for $1249 from my lbs + installation now. Is this a good deal now, or should I wait for the di2 11s and the 10s will be even cheaper? this will be the shop that will do the install anyway and i don't want to pi$$ them off unless if I wait till november and the 10s kit is under $1000. thanks for any help.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

rlrj said:


> I can get the Ultegra DI-2 kit(shifters,derailleurs,all cables,battery,charger and crank) for $1249 from my lbs + installation now. Is this a good deal now, or should I wait for the di2 11s and the 10s will be even cheaper? this will be the shop that will do the install anyway and i don't want to pi$$ them off unless if I wait till november and the 10s kit is under $1000. thanks for any help.


If you do a Google search, the Ultegra Di2 groupset goes for about $1290 shipped from Cycle Sports UK, so I'd say you're getting a good deal as is.


----------



## Rando (Sep 19, 2012)

I have found 2 Trek bikes that are the same price.
Trek Domane. 5.9 2013 Di2 10 speed
Trek Domane 5.2 2014 Ultegra 6800 11 speed

Which one should I go for? Cannot decide!! Maybe i should post this in the Trek dedicated forum.


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

I ride Ui2 and I would suggest it over mechanical for the smoothness and lack of adjustment alone. It's definitely a luxury, but if you want to drop the cash, go for it!

I ran into the VP of sales for a big big company a couple of days ago, and he said that the sales of Ui2 are astonishingly low. Like 1/100 of di2 sales. That's why it's so cheap right now (got my bike for $1800 of retail recently).


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

lostPixels said:


> I ran into the VP of sales for a big big company a couple of days ago, and he said that the sales of *Ui2 are astonishingly low. Like 1/100 of di2 sales*. That's why it's so cheap right now (got my bike for $1800 of retail recently).


I don't understand that part, what you're basically saying is ui2 sales are astonishing low. So for every ui2 sale, they sell 100 di2's?

I would hope that's a mistake since there is no such thing as ui2, but rather ultegra di2.

Now if you meant for every electrical unit they sell, they sell 100 mechanical, that makes more sense.


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

By Ui2 I mean Ultegra Di2. I see a lot of people abbreviating it as Ui2...

I do mean that Ultegra Di2 is selling 1/100th of the rate as Dura Ace Di2. This is straight from the VP of Marketing and Sales of one of the top Bike companies (think Specialized, Cannondale, Trek etc.). I even looked him up after writing this to confirm he wasn't just BS'ing about his job.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

lostPixels said:


> By Ui2 I mean Ultegra Di2. I see a lot of people abbreviating it as Ui2...
> 
> I do mean that Ultegra Di2 is selling 1/100th of the rate as Dura Ace Di2. This is straight from the VP of Marketing and Sales of one of the top Bike companies (think Specialized, Cannondale, Trek etc.). I even looked him up after writing this to confirm he wasn't just BS'ing about his job.



Wow, that's interesting. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

Yup! He was saying that it's probably because of the price. Too expensive for most, but not the best for those who are willing to shell out for the top groupset.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't get why Ultegra Di2 would sell so poorly compared to Dura Ace Di2. I don't see how Dura Ace Di2 could shift any better because the Ultegra version is already fast and crisp.


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree. The only minimal advantages of Dura Ace are weight, and smaller derailleurs. Ultegra Di2 is amazing, especially because it's significantly discounted right now with 11 speed coming out, and lackluster sales.


----------



## bjornsta (Aug 9, 2010)

I faced a similar dilemma - go with a great deal on a 2013 Ultegra Di2 bike or wait for a 2014 11sp Ultegra Di2.

I ended up going with the deal on the 2013 10 sp bike and have not been dissapointed. Loving Di2 - I'm totally convinced. By going with the 2013 group I don't have to worry about replacing all the 10 sp cassettes and upgrading all the 10 sp wheels I have in the basement.

Disadvantage is I'm not at all furture proofed for 11sp and I dont get the extra cog. I also agree that the new 11sp Di2 looks a little more streamlined than the 10 sp group. I think the 11 spd group may also be a bit lighter too.

For me - I think the money I saved by not having to upgrade everything to 11sp plus the deal on the bike made the 6670 10 speed the way to go. 

Now if two bikes were priced the same I would probably wait for the 11 spd group.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

I just got my ultegra di2 for 1099.00with free shipping from Colorado Cyclist


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

Was that price for the whole group or just the upgrade kit?


Samfujiabq said:


> I just got my ultegra di2 for 1099.00with free shipping from Colorado Cyclist


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Di2 is the future... I still use Campy SR11 but I will go EPS. I've riden bikes with Di2... it's nice! My wifes' bike is going 6870 as soon as it comes out... November sometime.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Dumb question on my part, sorry in advance.....

Are the DI derailleur movement range so different from 10 to 11 speed that it would require scrapping one group to upgrade to the other?

Why couldnt the upgrade from DI-10 to DI-11 be as simple as new firmware in the computer, or new rear derailleur in additon to firmware?

Or did Shimano build in incompatibility to make more money of parts sales?

I ask, because I dont know. So, flame easy on me. lol


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Harley-Dale said:


> Dumb question on my part, sorry in advance.....
> 
> Are the DI derailleur movement range so different from 10 to 11 speed that it would require scrapping one group to upgrade to the other?
> 
> ...


I think you know the answer  $


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

rlrj said:


> Was that price for the whole group or just the upgrade kit?


It might be this, 5 piece set for $1099 from Colorado Cyclist

But I think this Group Set minus crankset from Probikekit is better value at $1105-10% discount = $995 free shipping, you can score the crankset for less than $200 on ebay.


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

rlrj said:


> Was that price for the whole group or just the upgrade kit?


5 piece kit,,,so upgrade


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

Vanquiz said:


> It might be this, 5 piece set for $1099 from Colorado Cyclist
> 
> But I think this Group Set minus crankset from Probikekit is better value at $1105-10% discount = $995 free shipping, you can score the crankset for less than $200 on ebay.


Hmmm didn't see that one but Colorado is right above my state so I ordered it yesterday and it gets here tomorrow,plus I'm going with a different crankset than ultegra,and was given a great deal on it as well.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Harley-Dale said:


> Dumb question on my part, sorry in advance.....
> 
> Are the DI derailleur movement range so different from 10 to 11 speed that it would require scrapping one group to upgrade to the other?
> 
> ...


Can make 6770 11speed with a 9070/6870 Rr Der/chain/cassette and some programming. Only need to upgrade the der to prog for 11, front will report "b" function, but is flawless


----------



## serious humour (Sep 29, 2007)

No apologies for this contribution to the 10 vs 11 debate

These go to 11

With a 10 speed 12-23 block I've never, personally, felt there was a hole that needed to be filled. I use Di2 and love it.


----------

